# how many degrees



## Graybeard (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm using a Grandburg jig to sharpen my chain. One video on you tube put up by bailey's shows a 10 angle adjustment another doesn't they leave it level.

If you use the 10 degree adjustment does it tip toward the cut or away from the cut?

Thanks,

Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you sharpening for milling or general cutting?


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 26, 2014)

General cutting


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 26, 2014)

for just a general resharp 25 deg to 30 deg. Most are 25 deg top angle of the cutter. 10 degree is what bailey's recomends for milling chain, I change mine to about 15 deg.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you tilting the 15 degree angle toward the chain or away from the chain?

Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2014)

Graybeard said:


> Are you tilting the 15 degree angle toward the chain or away from the chain?
> 
> Graybeard


I'm not sure I am following you, that angle is for milling chain angle. Standard saw chain is 25 degree.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2014)

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/Grandburg.jpg 


There are two angle adjustments on the Grandburg. One changes the angle of the file on the tooth, the second changes the angle of the file tilt. The second adjustment is under the top one and has a spring loaded wing nut with a black rubber cover over it.

One one video the fellow didn't adjust it at all, leaving the file level or at zero degrees. In the other video he adjusted it so the file was at 10 degrees. He mentioned with you reversed the file to do the teeth facing the other way you need to reset the 10 degree angle as well. I don't quite get which way the angle is? Is the end away from the operator 10 degrees up or 10 degrees down? Or is it ok to leave it at zero?

Graybeard


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2014)

I just watched the video again and he called it the pitch. 




Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2014)

The angle that you are asking about is with the handle down and the tip of the tool up. It really doesn't matter in my opinion, you could just leave it flat. I hand file my chains in the field, how accurate do you think my angles are, LOL And they cut like the dickens. The top angle of the tooth is more important, that 25 to 30 degree angle.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, that's what I thought too. Interesting how a new chain varies from an older used chain. With the new chain I have to rotate the angle to get the file down between the tooth and the raker. The older chain just slides in easy and can be. Of course there's not much left on the older chain.

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------

